# Free Orchestral scores



## JacquesMathias (Aug 7, 2006)

Maybe everyone knows about this link, but for who don't know:


http://www.dlib.indiana.edu/variations/ ... honic.html


There is some free orchestral scores, interesting to study. :smile: 


Cheers.


----------



## sbkp (Aug 7, 2006)

That seems excruciatingly illegal, doesn't it -- scanning published scores and putting them online?


----------



## JacquesMathias (Aug 7, 2006)

Well..if it's illegal, let's take it out.

But, i thought it wasn't. As you can see the name of University !!! :shock:


LOOK THEIR OFFICIAL SITE :

http://www.libraries.iub.edu/


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 7, 2006)

If the scores are Public Domain (which those all appear to be) it's legal I'm sure. I don't think you can print them out though.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Aug 7, 2006)

You can't print or redistribute, it's for study only.

Check this out :

http://www.dlib.indiana.edu/collections/coll-music.htm



" The Indiana University Digital Library Program, in collaboration with the Indiana University Lilly Library, the Indiana State Library, the Indiana State Museum, and the Indiana Historical Society, has received a National Leadership Grant from the Institute of Museum and Library Services (IMLS) to create a single Web site to provide access to approximately 10,000 pieces of digitized sheet music from our respective collections. "


----------



## sbkp (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, then, hot diggity!

I thought that even if they were public domain, what was being reproduced was Dover's printing of them. But I guess not!

Thanks for posting the link.

- Stefan


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 7, 2006)

well, its all .gif, so you can save the pic on the desktop and print it.
for me its hard anyway to read score on the screen. i miss the paper kinda 

by the way: thanks a lot for sharing this!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Aug 7, 2006)

Yep! It's hot! Legal.

Nice material...I love Sinfonie Fantastic (spelling?) of H.Berlioz.  


Cheers.


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 7, 2006)

Imho, it can't even be illegal, because most of that guys are dead for over 70 years.
We could even use parts of it, without getting sewed or so.


----------



## Roland Mac (Aug 7, 2006)

josejherring @ Mon Aug 07 said:


> sbkp @ Mon Aug 07 said:
> 
> 
> > That seems excruciatingly illegal, doesn't it -- scanning published scores and putting them online?
> ...



Too right! Give this man a beer on me.

No one is talking about printing these out and selling them for profit.

RM


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 7, 2006)

Here you go: www.sheetmusicarchive.net http://www.abrahamespinosa.com/partituras2.htm http://www.orkut.com/Community.aspx?cmm=87173 http://www.free-scores.com http://icking-music-archive.org/ http://www.dlib.indiana.edu/variations/scores/ http://www.lysator.liu.se/~tuben/scores/ http://www.music-scores.com

Besides these links, I have a huge collection of orchestral scores...if someone is interested in exchaging scores with me let me know!!!


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow, this is quite a useful resource! Not only will I be able to study orchestral pieces to pick up arranging techniques, but there is some piano sheet music here, too.

Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 8, 2006)

JacquesMathias @ Tue Aug 08 said:


> Thanks Leo! :smile: I guess you'll find Bruckner's works in there!
> 
> Cheers!


Not Symphony no.8  ...that is the one I´m looking for!!!

Isn´t there any other score collector here???


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 8, 2006)

The No. 8 is the one he didn't finish and there are several versions out there by several people. I believe the most commonly performed version is by one of his long time composition students. 

So if there isn't a No. 8 available is because there isn't a standard version that was actually finished by the original composer. 

Forgive me if this information you already know.


----------



## Roland Mac (Aug 9, 2006)

Heres another couple of decent resources:

This one is most piano music:

http://www.sheetmusicarchive.net/


This one has loads of full scores too. All the Mozart and Beethoven symphoni, aswell as some by Brahms and others:

http://www.free-scores.com/index_uk.php3

RM


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 10, 2006)

Jack Weaver @ Tue Aug 08 said:


> The No. 8 is the one he didn't finish and there are several versions out there by several people. I believe the most commonly performed version is by one of his long time composition students.
> 
> So if there isn't a No. 8 available is because there isn't a standard version that was actually finished by the original composer.
> 
> Forgive me if this information you already know.


Jack, I didn´t know that...actually, as far as I know, this same information is true for the Symphony no.10 of Mahler...aren´t you meaning the Mahler one???Because Bruckner has Symphony no.9 composed after no.8!!!


----------



## Ranietz (Aug 13, 2006)

You can also try http://www.bh2000.net/score/ and http://www.cpdl.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page (choral stuff)


----------

